

Special Contact Lenses Could Allow Diabetics to 'See' Glucose Levels - prat
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=special-contact-lenses-co

======
MichaelApproved
Wouldn't it be better to have a tiny dot in your field of view? No need to
look at a mirror.

------
pasbesoin
Just to note, this is from 2003. Not that it's not interesting.

